# seat clamp for a 28.0?



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I was wondering what size campy seat clamp would I use to replace the stock colnago clamp? Seat tube is 28.0. Is the medium size of 34.9-35.2 correct? or do I need to go even bigger 35.5-35.8? Thanks


----------



## Petteri (Feb 9, 2005)

ipaul said:


> I was wondering what size campy seat clamp would I use to replace the stock colnago clamp? Seat tube is 28.0. Is the medium size of 34.9-35.2 correct? or do I need to go even bigger 35.5-35.8? Thanks


Well, I have 31.6 - 31.9mm Campagnolo clamp in my C40 B-Stay, pre-HP. I don't know about the newer frames, though. Seatpost is 27.2mm Record with shim to fit it to frame. Looking the closing end of the clamp, I'd say it's Ok, works perfectly. The original Colnago clamp was more like a joke...
Hope this helps.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

*C40-c50*

They both take a 31.8


----------

